# What are you doing with the new stimulus money?



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

I am going to buy a full size Linespa motorized head and foot bed frame.  It’s on Amazon for 349 Plus.  I have long needed an adjustable bed and they are so expensive.  Also, what if I don’t like it or it does not suit me.  Since Amazon is great for returns, I am taking the plunge.

I hope to be able to use my current mattress on it, since mattress are so expensive.  Otherwise I will also buy a new mattress.  Does anyone have one of these bed frames?  I wish I could get a twin size but I am Afraid I’d fall out of bed


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Bank it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Bank it.


I am again going to do my patriotic duty and spending every dang dime.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm hoping it'll help me get a decent used car. With the stimulus money, I should have 5 or 6 thousand saved up in a few months, and then I'll start shopping around.


----------



## Ceege (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll let the bank sit on it for awhile and think about it.  I _will_ spend it.  Spending it will help the economy.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am again going to do my patriotic duty and spend every dang dime.


It's crazy that we're encouraged to help the economy recover by using this money to either increase our investments or buy *something big*, and then there's shaming going on when we do (not referring to SetWave's comment, btw - this is going on elsewhere). 

My food and shelter are already covered, I surrendered my car cause I lost a big chunk of income last year, so I'll use the stimulus+savings to get another car.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2021)

The money will go into the checking account. We will be spending a little extra because we are going to my daughters for Easter. We will need a little traveling money and we will pay for dinner out the day before and give the grandkids a little something for the holiday.
These days food prices have gone way up and we didn't get a homestead rebate check because the state didn't have the money to issue one. 
It all averages out in the end.
I am grateful we don't have the worries some people have. I can't imagine not having enough money to put food on the table.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2021)

We gave our last stimulus money to our 2 granddaughters....they are still raising kids, making house payments, etc., and could use the money more than we need it.  If/when this next "largess" arrives, we will probably put it in the bank, and save it for an anticipated trip to Las Vegas later this year....assuming that this virus will be a minor issue by this Fall.


----------



## Knight (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll apply it to the bathroom renovations I've begun. Won't come close to what we've spent but will do like the gov. hopes will happen.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll put it back into circulation.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 11, 2021)

I will pay another management fee on my condo.  Will bank the rest.  I like to be a month ahead with my management fee in case something happens and I cannot make it one month.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll put it back into circulation.


Me too


----------



## Nathan (Mar 11, 2021)

> What are you doing with the new stimulus money?


Still waiting.

If it ever gets here I'll donate part of it and just leave the rest in the bank.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am going to buy a full size Linespa motorized head and foot bed frame.  It’s on Amazon for 349 Plus.  I have long needed an adjustable bed and they are so expensive.  Also, what if I don’t like it or it does not suit me.  Since Amazon is great for returns, I am taking the plunge.
> 
> *I hope to be able to use my current mattress on it*, since mattress are so expensive. Otherwise I will also buy a new mattress. Does anyone have one of these bed frames? I wish I could get a twin size but I am Afraid I’d fall out of bed


Aneeda, I'm pretty sure that bed frame fits inside your existing bed frame. I think it's the same one my sister has.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Aneeda, I'm pretty sure that bed frame fits inside your existing bed frame. I think it's the same one my sister has.


‍♀ If only I had a bed frame . I called the adjustable base a bed frame cause I couldn’t remember the word base, duh me.


----------



## oldman (Mar 11, 2021)

I haven’t received any stimulus checks yet and I doubt if we will get one this time around.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

oldman said:


> I haven’t received any stimulus checks yet and I doubt if we will get one this time around.


Do you make too much money?  It’s based on how much you make.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 11, 2021)

What are you doing with the new stimulus money?​
Put it with the rest

When the new taxes and inflation hits, I'm sure I'll use it


----------



## oldman (Mar 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Do you make too much money?  It’s based on how much you make.


The government says we do.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 11, 2021)

Saving it for a 'snowy' day.


----------



## Lara (Mar 11, 2021)

House renovations. Building materials have skyrocketed with covid. At least that's what they're blaming it on.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 11, 2021)

It will help pay for my last motorcycle maintenance plus a bunch of bills.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We gave our last stimulus money to our 2 granddaughters....they are still raising kids, making house payments, etc., and could use the money more than we need it.  If/when this next "largess" arrives, we will probably put it in the bank, and save it for an anticipated trip to Las Vegas later this year....assuming that this virus will be a minor issue by this Fall.


Let me know when you go, we might be able to say hi in person on neutral ground


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 11, 2021)

Same thing we've done with the other stimulus checks - giving it to friends who are out of work and struggling.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 11, 2021)

Probably pay of my security screen door, and the rest for a new partial (teeth)
So I can smile pretty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2021)

Save it for a rainy day.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 12, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am going to buy a full size Linespa motorized head and foot bed frame.  It’s on Amazon for 349 Plus.  I have long needed an adjustable bed and they are so expensive.  Also, what if I don’t like it or it does not suit me.  Since Amazon is great for returns, I am taking the plunge.
> 
> I hope to be able to use my current mattress on it, since mattress are so expensive.  Otherwise I will also buy a new mattress.  Does anyone have one of these bed frames?  I wish I could get a twin size but I am Afraid I’d fall out of bed


My bf bought a motorized bed (he calls it a hospital bed, not sure what the brand name was) on Amazon. He was able to put it right inside his queen size sleigh bed frame. Then he got the mattress from Walmart online. He loves it. His did not cost very much doing it that way. I can't remember what he paid. But my friend downstairs replaced just a twin size mattress for her hospital bed from the local mattress store and it cost her over $3000! She does not shop online. Just buys local. Her whole purchase has been a nightmare.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 12, 2021)

Replacing my laptop.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 12, 2021)

katlupe said:


> My bf bought a motorized bed (he calls it a hospital bed, not sure what the brand name was) on Amazon. He was able to put it right inside his queen size sleigh bed frame. Then he got the mattress from Walmart online. He loves it. His did not cost very much doing it that way. I can't remember what he paid. But my friend downstairs replaced just a twin size mattress for her hospital bed from the local mattress store and it cost her over $3000! She does not shop online. Just buys local. Her whole purchase has been a nightmare.


Yup, I am buying from Amazon over wise too expensive.  I hope I get the money this weekend


----------



## Brookswood (Mar 13, 2021)

I gave the first two payments away to those who need it more than I.   

Since I live in a hilly area, I may use the next payment to buy and electric bike.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 13, 2021)

Putting it in savings. Something will pop up eventually, that we weren’t expecting. Medical bill, dental bill, car expense. It always does so it will be nice to be a little bit ahead of the game.


----------



## old medic (Mar 14, 2021)

most of it is going back to cover income tax....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

Anybody want to convince the british Govt that we need stimulus money here too ... ?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Anybody want to convince the british Govt that we need stimulus money here too ... ?


 Honestly, you might make too much money anyway, it’s just it’s poor folk that are getting it.  For once, not having money has PAID off.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Honestly, you might make too much money anyway, it’s just it’s poor folk that are getting it. For once, not having money has PAID off.


how do you know I'm not poor...?  

seriously tho'...there's a lot of poor people here who've lost their jobs during this pandemic..hundreds of thousands, those guys some of them are coping on £74 unemployment  benefit money if they're single... and about £150 for a couple without children... they could definitely do with some extra money...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> how do you know I'm not poor...?
> 
> seriously tho'...there's a lot of poor people here who've lost their jobs during this pandemic..hundreds of thousands, those guys some of them are coping on £74 unemployment  benefit money if they're single... and about £150 for a couple without children... they could definitely do with some extra money...


How do I know you are not poor?  Hmm, good point.  I don’t.  You buy a lot of stuff so you could just be deeply in debt, but you are not an American.  Debt is the American way of life.  .

Very few people have so much money that they could not use a little extra, IMO.  How is it that the British don’t resent the outrageous expense of that royal wedding?  Those two should have to donate an equal amount of money to the poor of your country.  IMO.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

Oh really believe me debt is just as much a British way of life too... maxed out CC's.. people driving cars they can't afford and so on...especially with the younger generation who seem to believe that if they want it they ust have it now.. and Bankruptcy nowadays is so easy to have, and doesn't stain their credit ratings for too long.. and not shameful as it once was... Fortunately, I don't owe anyone a penny, I buy within my means..I don't have any debt...thank God...

Oh please don't ask about the cost of outrageous extravagant weddings it might turn dirty....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh really believe me debt is just as much a British way of life too... maxed out CC's.. people driving cars they can't afford and so on...especially with the younger generation who seem to believe that if they want it they ust have it now.. and Bankruptcy nowadays is so easy to have, and doesn't stain their credit ratings for too long.. and not shameful as it once was... Fortunately, I don't owe anyone a penny, I buy within my means..I don't have any debt...thank God...
> 
> Oh please don't ask about the cost of outrageous extravagant weddings it might turn dirty....


Well, the cost I heard was 38 million, but I haven’t googled it.  I owe money on a credit card due to money pit of a house, and on a car, and on a house and to the vet.  . I am a true American.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm thinking its time for a new fridge...
the old one has had a hard time staying running in the summer heat.

Enjoy!


----------



## gennie (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm considering a new computer or maybe a Chromebook with dual USB ports.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

Over here - no money, no stimulus


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

We do have stimulus money here in Sweden but it's mostly directed towards companies. People who are put on short time receive compensation for a big part of their loss of earnings through government funding which is channeled through their employer. People who have lost their jobs get unemployment benefit through the usual national channels. I guess that this is probably quite different to the USA.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am going to buy a full size Linespa motorized head and foot bed frame.  It’s on Amazon for 349 Plus.  I have long needed an adjustable bed and they are so expensive.  Also, what if I don’t like it or it does not suit me.  Since Amazon is great for returns, I am taking the plunge.
> 
> I hope to be able to use my current mattress on it, since mattress are so expensive.  Otherwise I will also buy a new mattress.  Does anyone have one of these bed frames?  I wish I could get a twin size but I am Afraid I’d fall out of bed


I bought an adjustable Queen bed with my last stimulus check  .  I do not remember the brand. It was more expensive than the check covered but it was totally worth it. I love it...
Good luck and treat yourself..you are worth


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 14, 2021)

Bank it.


----------



## Lara (Mar 14, 2021)

I hate to rain on these dreams but when are we suppose to receive this stimulus check? Last time there was a huge delay for many. I gave mine to one of my grown children because she didn't get one.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 14, 2021)

Lara said:


> I hate to rain on these dreams but when are we suppose to receive this stimulus check? Last time there was a huge delay for many. I gave mine to one of my grown children because she didn't get one.


Mine will be deposited March 17 so next wednesday


----------



## Knight (Mar 14, 2021)

IRS TREAS 310 TAXEIP3​Pending - 3/17/2021

+$2,800.00​


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> We do have stimulus money here in Sweden but it's mostly directed towards companies. People who are put on short time receive compensation for a big part of their loss of earnings through government funding which is channeled through their employer. People who have lost their jobs get unemployment benefit through the usual national channels. I guess that this is probably quite different to the USA.


yes we have furlough money here too.. but not for anyone who has lost their job... or anyone else other than than those who are working from  home who are still employed, and of course that is just their usual wage... no extra


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 14, 2021)

I have decided I will give some of mine to charity..lol I was inspired by those of you who gave away your money and felt kind of guilty
 Thank You for reminding me


----------



## bowmore (Mar 14, 2021)

I will do what I did with the last stimulus money. I will donate it to our local food bank to help those lass fortunate than us.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2021)

As I've done with the last two, donating a good portion to charities. This time I'll also pay a couple of my loved ones' bills and save about 28% of it for myself.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 14, 2021)

Mine will be spent at Home Depot getting materials needed to finish my cabin. YAY! 
Mine is due the 17th, Saint Patrick's Day. That's some awesome green..


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 14, 2021)

My stimulus money is also pending for the 17th, I'm very excited.  The prior two stimulus payments I invested because I was in hunkered down mode.  But now that I'm getting vaccinated and expect to re-engage with the world by mid April, I have all sorts of plans for the money.  Unfortunately more plans than money.  
Big on my list is carpet for two rooms that got all messed up long ago by pets + kid + mice.  
But I need to put new baseboards in one room and I don't know if I'm equipped or capable to cut to the right size, so wish the money would stretch for handyman (Home Depot said they only install carpet not baseboards).
I also need two downspouts repaired from storm damage last year.  Also a piece of trim up along the roof.  
The cat needs to go to the vet and get his teeth cleaned which is always more expensive than it feels like it should be.  
And I had planned that the very first thing would be a plumber, but I know the money won't stretch.  The toilet tank flap won't seal and the toilet runs through and flushes itself, I have tried many times to get the chain unhooked from the arm and tried to wiggle the flap off, but I'm just not strong enough.  So the water has been turned off for months and I fill a bucket in the tub and use that to flush.  I think I might, as a last ditch effort, cut the chain and the flap hooks and see if I can get a match at the hardware store and install it myself.  I don't know why they make these things so hard to remove.  Looks easy when I watch YouTube.  Other people must have much stronger hands than I do.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As I've done with the last two, donating a good portion to charities. This time I'll also pay a couple of my loved ones' bills and save about 28% of it for myself.


28% is a very specific amount , is there a reason for that ?


----------



## old medic (Mar 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Honestly, you might make too much money anyway, it’s just it’s poor folk that are getting it. For once, not having money has PAID off.


We aren't rich by any means... our income as a couple falls below the single person  level and we dont need the money. 
This is nothing more than vote buying


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 15, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> My stimulus money is also pending for the 17th, I'm very excited.  The prior two stimulus payments I invested because I was in hunkered down mode.  But now that I'm getting vaccinated and expect to re-engage with the world by mid April, I have all sorts of plans for the money.  Unfortunately more plans than money.
> Big on my list is carpet for two rooms that got all messed up long ago by pets + kid + mice.
> But I need to put new baseboards in one room and I don't know if I'm equipped or capable to cut to the right size, so wish the money would stretch for handyman (Home Depot said they only install carpet not baseboards).
> I also need two downspouts repaired from storm damage last year.  Also a piece of trim up along the roof.
> ...


Baseboards are easy, I can do a baseboard so I KNOW you can do a baseboard.  Measure, cut, nail, patch where nail is.  Paint the baseboard after you cut it but before you nail it.  Then after you nail you only have to touch up the paint where the nails are.  You can glue them on, but we nail.

Personally, since you don’t want a plumber, I’d ask a neighbor or friend or someone at church first to try and fix the toilet.  It’s easy and most guys know how to do this.  You pay for the supplies.  Otherwise, try it yourself.  Or put up a note at the senior senior, if open, asking if someone will do it.  (Our centers are not open)

Plumbers costs really vary.  We needed a drain put in our laundry room, first bid 5000 and the guy said he had never done one, but was sure he could .  Yeah, dude I am using you, not. Second bid 5000, two days if the plumbing was where they thought it was.  

Third bid, 2500.  This guy was like main drain is right there.  Replaced the too small pipes, the faucets to the washing machine, the pipe up into the ceiling, no charge, broke through the cement, dug to the main drain, put the floor drain in, replaced everything.  Pays to call around.  It took one day.  

Yes, I wished it had been the 2000=4000 for us.  It’s not enough.  But people with children are really getting enough money which is great.  I am so happy for them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 28% is a very specific amount , is there a reason for that ?


I knew someone would ask this question.   I've previously mentioned in other posts that I micromanage my finances and have a plan for every cent I get. When I figured out what I was going to give to each agency and person, what I was left with was 28%.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 15, 2021)

Money don't buy you love.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Money don't buy you love.


I disagree.  Money buys our pets, our pets love us so money buys you love.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 15, 2021)

paying off the new car.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Mine will be spent at Home Depot getting materials needed to finish my cabin. YAY!
> Mine is due the 17th, Saint Patrick's Day. That's some awesome green..


how do you know when to expect it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

Can't remember if I asked this before, but do you all get the same amount ?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 15, 2021)

ronaldj said:


> how do you know when to expect it?


You can go to the irs website and put in your info and it will tell you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Can't remember if I asked this before, but do you all get the same amount ?


No, those with children get a lot more, 1400 for each child.  Plus they get tax credits and money, I think, every month.  It’s great for the kids.  Says it will lift about half of the kids in poverty out of poverty.

For the adults, there is some kind of sliding scale which I do not understand.  I am getting the full amount so 2800 for us.  Only time since the kids left that I wished they were back home


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2021)

If I get one I'll give it to my niece. She needs to help pay for the freeze damage to her home.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 15, 2021)

old medic said:


> we dont need the money.
> This is nothing more than vote buying



Apparently the economic benefit doesn't require us to need the money, our only job is to spend it.  I am willing to step up to the plate and spend mine!  
Although everything politicians do is suspect, I read up a little bit on the internet and it seems stimulus packages are a normal economic strategy.  From what I read, last year the USA stimulus of 2.2 trillion was like 15% of our GDP, but Germany put out a stimulus that was close to 50% of their GDP (tho not sure how given, it seems like stimulus can be done in a variety of ways, but the reading started to be boring - made me remember how unexciting I found the Intro to Economics class I took in college).


----------



## Remy (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm saving it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2021)

Waiting for it...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

i got mine the 17th. will be using it for bills while i'm on leave of absence.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i got mine the 17th. will be using it for bills while i'm on leave of absence.


I will, unfortunately, have to use some of mine for bills as well since his paycheck was shorted.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 20, 2021)

old medic said:


> We aren't rich by any means... our income as a couple falls below the single person  level and we dont need the money.
> This is nothing more than vote buying


I'm sure that any of us that are really troubled by this deficit can return their checks to the government and we will have done our part to reduce the deficit.

We had a huge tax cut that benefited the "well to do", 2 or 3 years back.  I'm sure that with a little digging, we will be able to ascertain how many of these folks and corporations declined the tax cut, also in the interest of cutting the deficit.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 20, 2021)

I got my 1400 today. I will buy some stuff on Amazon and other dealing with low vision stuff.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 20, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> What are you doing with the new stimulus money?​
> Put it with the rest
> 
> When the new taxes and inflation hits, I'm sure I'll use it


That's true. I'll be using it soon paying for the higher gasoline prices today. This summer expect to pay near $5.00+ a gallon. Gasoline goes up, so does diesel. What do the big trucks that deliver goods run on? Diesel. Who's going to pay for the increase? YOU! Save your stimulus, you are going to need it later this year and the years to come.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2021)

Letting it earn interest in the bank.


----------



## Elsie (Mar 20, 2021)

eey meeny miny moe, which item do I need the most?  Pay for only one of my messed up teeth to be repaired, or a bestest Air Purifier to rid me of stuffy sinuses that come on during my sleep at night causing me to wake up and be unable to get back to sleep, so end up with miserable fatigue all the following day?  I choose an especially well made/helpful Air Purifier....... sigh


----------



## charry (Mar 20, 2021)

What is Stimulus money ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> Letting it earn interest in the bank.


What's that...about $14 a year if you're lucky?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 20, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> That's true. I'll be using it soon paying for the higher gasoline prices today. This summer expect to pay near $5.00+ a gallon. Gasoline goes up, so does diesel. What do the big trucks that deliver goods run on? Diesel. Who's going to pay for the increase? YOU! Save your stimulus, you are going to need it later this year and the years to come.


Yup

Taxes go up, fuel goes up

Fuel goes up.....everything goes up, and seems to feed on itself

Fuel goes up, dry goods go up

Dry goods go up, food goes up

Food goes up, wages go up

Wages go up, manufactured things go up


.....and on and on and on

Inflation will be rampant

Heh, my calculator doesn't even go to a trillion

......neither does my mind

Guess some of my stimulus will be going for a new calculator 
Best set aside that $250
...or use that $250 for a loaf of bread


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2021)

I don't know, but it will be there if I need it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 20, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> That's true. I'll be using it soon paying for the higher gasoline prices today. This summer expect to pay near $5.00+ a gallon. Gasoline goes up, so does diesel. What do the big trucks that deliver goods run on? Diesel. Who's going to pay for the increase? YOU! Save your stimulus, you are going to need it later this year and the years to come.


Gas is already up here 3.50 a gallon at maverick stores


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 20, 2021)

charry said:


> What is Stimulus money ?


Non-taxable Money the government has given poorer Americans to go buy stuff.


----------



## charry (Mar 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Non-taxable Money the government has given poorer Americans to go buy stuff.


Wow, that’s nice of them !
I suppose it’s abit like our universal benefit over here in Uk


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 21, 2021)

charry said:


> Wow, that’s nice of them !
> I suppose it’s abit like our universal benefit over here in Uk


Idk, have no ideal what a universal benefit is, but my rich selfish money grubbing relatives did not get the payments which is fine with me.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 21, 2021)

We just heard about a group that goes out to local restaurants - called the $100 Dinner Club.  Looking to see if they
have something like that around this area or maybe we could organize a version of it too:

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...es-parker-restaurant-staff-with-3-000-in-tips


----------



## digifoss (Mar 24, 2021)

Our stimulus money will be used to pay things off.  I would like to retire in about a year and plan to have any outstanding balances we still have paid off before then.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Our stimulus money will be used to pay things off.  I would like to retire in about a year and plan to have any outstanding balances we still have paid off before then.


Yup, I planned that as well and I did have everything paid off and now we are back in debt.    When I die, I will become debt free apparently


----------



## digifoss (Mar 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, I planned that as well and I did have everything paid off and now we are back in debt.    When I die, I will become debt free apparently


Sometimes life doesn't go as planned.  All we can do is try our best.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 24, 2021)

Paying taxes on it...


----------

